# Pompano Smothered with Shrimp Etouffee & clams



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

This receipie should be called Seafood Heaven!!


Pompano Smothered with Shrimp Etouffee & clams




4 ounces (1 stick) unsalted butter
2 teaspoons Emeril’s Essence, recipe follows

1/2 cup flour
2 bay leaves

2 cups chopped yellow onions
2 tablespoons dry sherry, or dry white wine

1/2 cup chopped green bell peppers
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley

1/2 cup chopped red bell peppers 
2 teaspoons fresh chopped thyme

1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 pounds shrimp, peeled

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons chopped green onions

Pinch cayenne
4 cups steamed long grain white rice

2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 lb fresh clams

1 cup water
4 Pompano Fillets





In a large pot, melt the butter over medium-high heat. Add the flour to make a roux and cook to peanut butter color. Add the onions, bell peppers, salt, pepper, and cayenne, and cook, stirring, until the vegetables are soft, about 4 minutes. Add the garlic, and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the water and stir well. Add the Essence, and bay leaves, and reduce the heat to medium. Add the sherry, parsley, and thyme, and cook, stirring, for 5 minutes. 

Reduce to a simmer, and cook, stirring, until the mixture thickens, about 4 minutes. Add the clams and cook for approx 4 minutes or till they begin to open. Add shrimp and cook just until they curl and turn pink, about 3 to 4 minutes. Add the green onions and cook for 2 minutes. Remove from the heat. Remove and discard the bay leaves

Pan sear the Pompano fillets in EVOO, sprinkle a pinch of sea salt and fresh ground black pepper, aprox 2 minutes and turn over. lay 2 lemon slices over the top and sear another minute. Let stand on a strainer or paper towel. 

Lay Pompano over a bed of rice, pour Shrimp/ clam Etouffe over the top. 

Prepare to go to heaven!!!






Essence (Emeril's Essence Creole Seasoning): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 

Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container. 

Yield: about 2/3 cup


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't believe nobody's responded to this recipe.

It sounds delicious and I'm trying it first chance I get (which won't be long).

Thanks for posting.

Dan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry would have responded sooner but I've been driving to New Smyrna Florida for a nice seafood treat..... BTW What is your address?


----------

